# General > Upcoming Events >  Forum Hunt - ideas?

## Dougie

Heya lads and ladies,

I was really very disappointed when the Nelson Forum Hunt fell over... I know we have the BOP Hunt/Fish coming up in December but I'd be keen for looking at another group get together and perhaps we should plan early so people can actually pencil it in!

Does anyone have ideas? Is January a good time? What do we want to hunt and where?

So far I have had some really great experiences meeting some of the 'regulars' on the forum and would like to continue the trend.

On a side note, I am always up for tagging along with other people and learn quick. I can travel probably only within the north island at the moment as funds won't stretch for a ferry ticket but buses can take me almost anywhere around here. I'm really keen (I think you guys know that) and a bit lost here in Wellies, I'm looking forward to widening my circle of friends and of course getting out there in the bush!! Wellington lads, don't be shy.

Anyway..I digress. Forum Hunt in January, anyone??

----------


## Toby

If you are keen to drive to wairoa I will give you my gps with spots marked for camp and a place that should be loaded with goats also a few deer lurk around, you will have to sus out permits though.

----------


## Dougie

Tobes would you be keen to attend a Forum Hunt?

----------


## Rushy

Toby don't forget that bet with the doctor. You will be out there yourself (even if I have to carry you up the bloody hill myself)

----------


## Rushy

Dougie I would be a starter for anything you organize.

----------


## Toby

Well Im not so sure know, another doctor came in saying dont get your hopes up, so I have told my mates I may not be coming but since I own most of the gear they thought they couldn't go, being the good cunt that I am I loaned them the gear. Also may have to loan a rifle but I trust them(Have FAL). I still have some hope although not as much as I did before the 2nd doc told me.

----------


## Toby

> Tobes would you be keen to attend a Forum Hunt?


Yeah, I will go just it would be after April next year, and since im not going to school next year and instead am going to start work(btw people will work for food and accommodation  :Grin: ) jks, or am I? any way yeah it would have to tie in with that and be somewhere close to a town where I can get there by bus, I cant drive I know im hopeless.

----------


## Rushy

Toby, the power of positive thinking is a bloody amazing thing so here is the go.  Every day from now on when you look at yourself in the mirror you look yourself in the eye and tell yourself that you are going hunting with your mates in January.

----------


## mucko

dates pending i will be keen jan or feb will be good maybe we could chase sika a member may be willing to share spot x with us

----------


## Dougie

If you're on bed rest you should read some of Scribe's books :thumbsup" totally awesome....

----------


## Toby

yep it is bed for me, atm im at ozanam house I got out of hospital today but start again Monday. Something good that has come from this is you should see my stack of hunting mags now also good amounts of time being spent on google earth checking some spots, turns out there is some clearings I never knew about  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> dates pending i will be keen jan or feb will be good maybe we could chase sika a member may be willing to share spot x with us


All you have to do is ask mucko.. seeka are a bit more fun that the reds .. and a whole lot easier to carry!

----------


## Dougie

Google Earth kicked my ass last weekend, a lot of growth has happened since the photos were taken!

----------


## Rushy

> All you have to do is ask mucko.. seeka are a bit more fun that the reds .. and a whole lot easier to carry!


Yeh but the bloody little Jap bastards are smarter than me.  Tricky little fucks get their rocks off circling around and fucking following me

----------


## Toby

haha the growth seems ok the pics were from 2011 so its close enough but i went back to 2002, boy has it grown. were our camp site is now was clear back then, now its covered in manukas. 

Sika antlers look cool.

----------


## Dougie

I put it to the man that I'd like a Sika cape in the house... "no dead animals in my home!" argh  :Sick:  lol

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Yeh but the bloody little Jap bastards are smarter than me.  Tricky little fucks get their rocks off circling around and fucking following me


Yea i think the reason i have so much luck with them is beacause i also walk aroung circles  and they end up as confused as me!

----------


## Toby

> "no dead animals in my home!" argh  lol


You should see my room  :Grin:  . I have no where left to mount anything now but i will rearrange it so i can, it is a small room though

----------


## Twoshotkill

> I put it to the man that I'd like a Sika cape in the house... "no dead animals in my home!" argh  lol


Does that mean he does not eat meat in the house?????? You will have him on a technicality for sure!

----------


## Rushy

> I put it to the man that I'd like a Sika cape in the house... "no dead animals in my home!" argh  lol


He would be more pissed off if you brought home a live stag in the middle of the rut. Covered in piss, stinking to high heaven and roaring it's head off.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> He would be more pissed off if you brought home a live stag in the middle of the rut. Covered in piss, stinking to high heaven and roaring it's head off.


Maybe that is what he is like after a big night out?????

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha maybe

----------


## sakokid

feb is a good time for a hunt, jan always busy. i would b keen.. but i always am :Grin: .  maybe we could sort toby out some prime sika backsteaks!

----------


## Toby

> maybe we could sort toby out some prime sika backsteaks!


No arguments from this end  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> feb is a good time for a hunt, jan always busy. i would b keen.. but i always am.  maybe we could sort toby out some prime sika backsteaks!


I would be up for helping out with that.

----------


## Toby

Done, sika forum hunt  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

I'll piggy-back you, Toby!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Sweet Im only a light little runt but im 6,1" I hope this isnt a issue  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

> Sweet Im only a light little runt but im 6,1" I hope this isnt a issue


You'll be right, you drive the GPS and try not to dig your heels in too much!

----------


## BRADS

I'd be keen to chase some Sika in Jan. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> I'll piggy-back you, Toby!


Now I would like to see that

----------


## mucko

Sounds like a jap hunt is on now date and location. any suggestions from the sika slayers out there

----------


## falconhell

we would be keen in feb as jan is all booked.

----------


## Toby

I would like to say its a done deal for in those months but I wont yet, I am keen for it though.

----------


## Rushy

You will be there young fellah.

----------


## Toby

I dont wanna put ya out of $20  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Mate that is not a worry.  I was planning to keep the twenty by carrying you up the hill but even if that doesn't happen we could get you out there no matter what shape you are in.  My father in law is a paraplegic and for years after he was paralysed his mates used to carry him into the bush and park him in a good spot with a rifle so it has the precedent has been set.  If that is you in your Avatar it seems you would have to look twice to find your shadow on a sunny day (quite slim) so between Dougie and I am sure we could manage it if you were up to it.

----------


## Toby

yeah that was me in April in the kaimais a stag was just in that bush roaring but wouldn't come out then wind turned, why im dissapointed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Like the saying goes Toby, "shit happens". That is the challenge of hunting and probably why we enjoy it in the end.

----------


## Toby

Yeah I didn;t care too much about it got to camp and talked about my little 5 pointer I shot at 10m with a old ass .303, we roared it right up and just before I shot it, it roared loud as hell I wasnt even holding the gun still when i shot. I was shitting my pants as it looked at me rise the rifle then i just squeezed and down it went. never forget that.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent

----------


## sakokid

i suggest waipakahi road  bout 30 ks south of turangi. kinda central to all good big campsite, plenty of scope for a hunt with lots of room. clements mill to busy. just a thought.

----------


## Rushy

> i suggest waipakahi road  bout 30 ks south of turangi. kinda central to all good big campsite, plenty of scope for a hunt with lots of room. clements mill to busy. just a thought.


Thanks SK. I have never been in their but that sounds a good idea

----------


## mucko

> Thanks SK. I have never been in their but that sounds a good idea


+ 1

----------


## BRADS

> i suggest waipakahi road  bout 30 ks south of turangi. kinda central to all good big campsite, plenty of scope for a hunt with lots of room. clements mill to busy. just a thought.


Is that spelt write? I can't find it on any maps..... Me maps are old as though

----------


## BRADS

My bad found it Waipakihi Road.
Looks like a nice spot sakokid :Cool:

----------


## sakokid

like i said good camp site, if not taken. nice river if not flooded, plenty of places to sniff around for a jap, or cross jap. and  on the way home call into tokaanu hot poles for a soak!! clothing optional :Omg:

----------


## Toby

Any fallow or reds around as well, also is there mobs of goats we can bomb up?

----------


## Nick.m

> Any fallow or reds around as well, also is there mobs of goats we can bomb up?


No fallow, but there are a few reds floating around the area aswell.

----------


## Toby

Thats cool then

----------


## Nick.m

Yeap its a good area, i have spent a little time in there over the years. Also no goats around there, the nearest would be down around national park.

----------


## Spudattack

Guys I would be super keen for a hunt down there, there is always the option to stay at the Owango Hotel, we do a trail bike trip down there every year, think it costs us $50 a night including 3 meals and they brought lunch and fuel to us in the bush! There are goats about 5kms from the hotel on the owners farm, he told me in june that I could shoot the lot, and then obviously right on the 42nd traverse for deer and pigs. 
Would be a bit of a drive across to Waipakihi Road but assume you could go 42nd traverse? 
Campsite sounds great too, just throwing some options out there!

----------


## Happy

I too would be a starter just need to give couple of weeks notice to work but keen as

----------


## savagehunter

to hang out with you good buggers I might even have to make the pilgrimage up from the badlands of mid canterbury  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

OK guys this is starting to look like a go and I for one would love to see young Toby there.  I know that Dougie is keen as well so why don't we organize this to coincide with a long weekend (e.g. Auckland Anniversary or Waitangi).  Not sure what the dates are but will post them up later so we can get a consensus of opinion on when to do this.

Toby can you tell us what your thoughts are because I would like to meet you young man and I could think of no better place than over a camp fire doing the thing we enjoy (hunting).

----------


## veitnamcam

Could be a starter, will have to see what funds and work is like nearer the time.

----------


## Toby

Im a keen bean, but im not making promises just yet. I still wanna see about my pesky leg and that the op gos good and crap. also I will have to find a way up there but other then that im ready.

----------


## Rushy

OK guys I have checked out the dates for the two long weekends.  Auckland Anniversary is Monday 30th January 2013 (which is also Nelson Anniversary VC) and Waitangi is the following Monday 6th February.

Let me know which suits best.  If you google Waipakihi Road and trace it right to the end I think you will see that we could easily set up a tent city if needed and there is a lot of bush on the other side of the river.

----------


## Toby

Sounds like a nice area

----------


## Rushy

> Sounds like a nice area


Toby assuming that  you could make this, where would you need to be picked up from?

----------


## Toby

Dont know to be honest. I start chemo in late jan but may be able to make the weekend it would be palmy. if I haven't started treatment I will catch a bus or something or drags dads ass up there

----------


## Rushy

For all that are interested in this hunt please see below a topographic map of the area.  I have not been hunting in this area but there are certainly some interesting arears to be seen on the map that would be worth checking out.

----------


## CreepingDeath

I could be wrong but i had been told the treverse had been nuked. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Where'd you get that map, Rushy?

----------


## Toby

NZ Topo Map - New Zealand Topographic Map

----------


## Dougie

> NZ Topo Map - New Zealand Topographic Map


 :Omg:  :Yuush: 

Thank you!

----------


## Rushy

> Where'd you get that map, Rushy?


Dougie I use NZ Topo Map - New Zealand Topographic Map 

I locate the area that I want to look at and then blow up to a size that I want and print the section off.  I always carry a topographical map folded in my day pack but tend to use a blown up version of an area on A4 sealed in a zip lock bag as the map I work from in conjunction with GPS or compass.

----------


## Dougie

I like it, especially the free part.

----------


## falconhell

we would be keen on the 6th of feb

----------


## Rushy

Excellent FH.  Now all I need to do is figure out how to keep track of who prefers what dates.

----------


## Toby

I sweet talked my mum into taking me up there and she will stay at friends. I would say 6th feb to then as it gives me that little bit longer healing time. I am pretty happy about this now it seems possible for me  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

Just be aware anything south of the river is private  :Have A Nice Day: 

There is DOC camp sites in the area as well though ...

----------


## Dougie

Toby I am looking forward to it too!  :Have A Nice Day:  Can't wait to see you, we'll totally have to have an arm wrestle....I should start practicing now.

----------


## savagehunter

I've got some tips for you on that dougie takes about 25kgs out of your opponents force  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> we'll totally have to have an arm wrestle....I should start practicing now.


Im so going to lose. I cant even pull my bloody bow back now.

----------


## Rushy

> I've got some tips for you on that dougie takes about 25kgs out of your opponents force 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Not the old reach over and pinch the nipple trick SH?  Oh no cant' be, that one takes all the force away.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 4227
> 
> Just be aware anything south of the river is private 
> 
> There is DOC camp sites in the area as well though ...


Thanks for the heads up Leathel, I was already scoping out likely looking places on the southern side.  Oh well back to the starting blocks I go.

----------


## Dougie

> I've got some tips for you on that dougie takes about 25kgs out of your opponents force 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


I'm totally not touching Toby's nuts if that's where you are going with this!

 :Wink:

----------


## Toby

WHAT!!!! trip hasn't started and there's talk of my nuts   :O O:   What am I getting my self into  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

> Thanks for the heads up Leathel, I was already scoping out likely looking places on the southern side.  Oh well back to the starting blocks I go.


www.wams.org.nz is a good place to look, type in Urchin and follow the tracks back and you have Urchin and Kaimanawa road camp sites... Clements of coarse and Sika lodge or one of the many camp sites.

 Lots camp on private land down there and get away with it but as a Forum hunt its probably not a great idea  :Wink:

----------


## savagehunter

> I'm totally not touching Toby's nuts if that's where you are going with this!


Geeze bloody north islanders a. Always dirty with you guys isn't it. Ps if I was offering up nut touching opportunities mine would have been up first  :Have A Nice Day:  (don't tell the wife I said that) 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

> Not the old reach over and pinch the nipple trick SH?  Oh no cant' be, that one takes all the force away.


Rushy I hope your gonna be there for this trip cause I'm pretty sure we're gonna sink some piss and get up to mischief :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

You guys are thinking of the wrong kind of "boars" we are trying to get our hands on.

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy I hope your gonna be there for this trip cause I'm pretty sure we're gonna sink some piss and get up to mischief :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


SH, I could not possibly condone or encourage mischief in others although there are times when a man needs a hand to properly pull a really good prank off.

----------


## savagehunter

We'll keep it on the hush hush mate then there's plausible denyability  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leathel

shit 6 pages already and no real plans....I would hate to see how many pages it runs to actually get something concrete sorted ...that's not poaching  :Psmiley: 

Poor Dougie wants to get out for a forum hunt but it will be mid next year by the time a plan is hatched and then when it is you will have to find it amongst the 199 pages of BS  :3 8 14:

----------


## Toby

Im keen on the 6th Feb if im walking/not doing chemo it is a deffo for me  :Grin:

----------


## savagehunter

I'm pretty sure I'll drive up for the 6th of Feb

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

I'd be keen as to join also. Feb 6th should be sweet with me.

----------


## Rushy

> shit 6 pages already and no real plans....I would hate to see how many pages it runs to actually get something concrete sorted ...that's not poaching 
> 
> Poor Dougie wants to get out for a forum hunt but it will be mid next year by the time a plan is hatched and then when it is you will have to find it amongst the 199 pages of BS


I don't entirely agree with you Leathel.  Dougie posted this thread three days ago and already we have a date (Waitangi weekend 4 - 6 Feb 2013) a potential venue (Waipakihi Road end) and as a result of your advice regarding private land, we (I) have made a formal request to the land owner seeking permission to camp.  In my view that is quite advanced for three days.

Pending a reply to my email there is then a pre hunt recce to be done and the logistics of food, transport etc to be arranged but as I see it we have plenty of time to get that done.  Block out your diary and plan on joining us.

----------


## Toby

Mice and spaghetti and the dominoes sauce stuff. spaghetti bolognese is the shit.

----------


## Rushy

> Mice and spaghetti and the dominoes sauce stuff. spaghetti bolognese is the shit.


Toby, I didn't get to be a fat old bugger by eating spaghetti.  I will be dining on roast meat and vege and so will those that let me cook for them.

----------


## Toby

Rushy is now elected as chef  :Grin:

----------


## leathel

> I don't entirely agree with you Leathel.  Dougie posted this thread three days ago and already we have a date (Waitangi weekend 4 - 6 Feb 2013) a potential venue (Waipakihi Road end) and as a result of your advice regarding private land, we (I) have made a formal request to the land owner seeking permission to camp.  In my view that is quite advanced for three days.
> 
> Pending a reply to my email there is then a pre hunt recce to be done and the logistics of food, transport etc to be arranged but as I see it we have plenty of time to get that done.  Block out your diary and plan on joining us.


Yeah I know its getting there but....6 pages....

 Some good hunting in that general area..never been on the southern side of the river but I took my boy hunting off the Urchin track (ended up tenting up near the top) a year or two ago and came across some good sign.... Got one not far from the lower camp too on an earlier trip. There are options a short drive away up the other roads if numbers get up as well and return to base camp for the night to talk shit  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Thinning out and spreading to other road ends is a good idea if the numbers get up.   Shooting the breeze and talking crap around a camp fire at the end of the day makes the hard yakka all the more worthwhile.  Good tucker, good company, tales of lucky deer and unlucky hunters (and vice versa) makes for a great time.  If this comes together (and it appears that it will), we will refresh the plans toward the end so everyone doesn't have to trawl through the pages to find the detail.

Join us.. It would be a pleasure to meet you.

----------


## leathel

> Thinning out and spreading to other road ends is a good idea if the numbers get up.   Shooting the breeze and talking crap around a camp fire at the end of the day makes the hard yakka all the more worthwhile.  Good tucker, good company, tales of lucky deer and unlucky hunters (and vice versa) makes for a great time.  If this comes together (and it appears that it will), we will refresh the plans toward the end so everyone doesn't have to trawl through the pages to find the detail.
> 
> Join us.. It would be a pleasure to meet you.


I will keep an eye on things but not sure whats on next week never mind a few months away... Have got some things on early Feb but dates TBC and I have no say in them.... when I know I will flick my name down... 

 I have to try and take my mind of hunting for a bit as I have only had 2 weekends not hunting in the last 10 weeks... I am getting way way behind on so many things its not funny. I have to say No for a bit so I can finish work at my shop and projects for others at home  :O O:

----------


## sakokid

hey team, glad to see there is a bit of intrest in the waipakahi rd forum hunt. speaking of the 42 traverse i was down there yesterday for a bit of a look around and not much doing where i was. it was bommed with 1080 not so long ago. its not a bad place but you have to know where to go. where there is a quad track in u can just about bet your bottom dollar it will be thrashed. i will be a starter for the hunt, always good to meet new likeminded people. waipakahi road end i think is a good area plenty of scope, and across the road is national park which is also contains a few deer. there is some private land but there is heaps of doc land but u WILL get wet feet crossing the river. there is a very good campsite there but if on a long weekend we will have to get in fast. it is a hunters campsite not a flash doc one. anyway count me in.

----------


## Toby

WhooHoooo river= swim. better be warm. Can we get permits on line? if so whats the name for it? or do we have to see the doc office when we are there? I farking amped for this I hope I can make it.

----------


## sakokid

water will be cold! toby get permits on line. ask for one for kaimanawa forest park, and one other for tongariro national park.

----------


## 1toeknee1

I would be keen for this if it is happening, would be good to meet some of you guys on this site. 
I will keep watching this with interest. I havent done much hunting and havent bagged myself anything yet
but more reason to get amoungst it .

----------


## Toby

Sweet, gonna do it at home and print them off, just in case.

----------


## Barefoot

This is starting to sound good.
Rushy I'm just a few minutes off the Norwestern so you'll be able to pick me up on the way  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> WhooHoooo river= swim. better be warm. Can we get permits on line? if so whats the name for it? or do we have to see the doc office when we are there? I farking amped for this I hope I can make it.


You will be there Toby.  You have to carry the deer for Dougie.

----------


## Rushy

> This is starting to sound good.
> Rushy I'm just a few minutes off the Norwestern so you'll be able to pick me up on the way


No trouble with that, I would be happy to.  Looks like this is really gathering momentum which is excellent.

----------


## Toby

> You will be there Toby.  You have to carry the deer for Dougie.


Im not sure about that  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> This is starting to sound good.
> Rushy I'm just a few minutes off the Norwestern so you'll be able to pick me up on the way


Barefoot, we should probably go down well in advance and do a recce.  Mohawk660 and Mucko could well be up for that as well.

----------


## Toby

Yup, find an easy walk to a great place I can set up my fly  :Grin:

----------


## DAF

I like the sound of this, Id be keen as well  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I like the sound of this, Id be keen as well


The more the merrier DAF.  It will be good for those of us that do not know one another to meet.

----------


## savagehunter

Is there anyone else from the south island looking to go up that might wanna join me on the drive up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Could do savage. Will have to see closer to the time

----------


## savagehunter

Sounds good mate I think I'm gonna go up anyways. If you decide to come I'll pay for the vehicle across the straight and ya can just chip in for gas.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds good. Will let ya know closer to the time

----------


## Dougie

> Could do savage. Will have to see closer to the time


Yay yay, please do!!  :Grin:

----------


## NZHTR

> Yeah I know its getting there but....6 pages....
> 
>  Some good hunting in that general area..never been on the southern side of the river but I took my boy hunting off the Urchin track (ended up tenting up near the top) a year or two ago and came across some good sign.... Got one not far from the lower camp too on an earlier trip. There are options a short drive away up the other roads if numbers get up as well and return to base camp for the night to talk shit


The Southern side from the river's edge south to the poled track against the DF zone is all Private with in spittin distance of the ypakahi hut including the upper Ykato . its not that easy to get hold of the trust that runs those blocks . i hunt southern side time to time, ill be in the south island that weekend with horse events would love to be there ,some good camping jus before ya drop down the hill to the river on the right follow the track back to the native ,heaps of room for a big camp ,gotta bring ya water up from the river thats all .Rushy if ya gonna do a recce i mite cum for a walk ..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yay yay, please do!!


The smiley almost makes it seem sarcastic ?

----------


## Neckshot

whens this planned for?

----------


## veitnamcam

> whens this planned for?


+1

----------


## Dougie

Feb 6th I think? And Cam I wasn't being sarcastic, you should come. I miss your ugly mug.

EDIT...ugly mug..I'm not helping with the sarcasm am I. I'm no good at this schoolgirl crush stuff!  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmsaum

4-6th Feb ?

----------


## Neckshot

Are you wearing a sneaky camo tie at your weeding VC?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Are you wearing a sneaky camo tie at your weeding VC?


Not bloody likely ! I actually have a collection of ties (mostly rugby clubs/rnzaf) never worn any of them. (but I can tie a perfect windsor Knot :Wink:  )

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy if ya gonna do a recce i mite cum for a walk ..


Sure thing.  I will let you know when I will be heading down and if it suits then great.

----------


## Rushy

> whens this planned for?


Waitangi weekend 4 to 6 Feb next year.

----------


## Barefoot

> Barefoot, we should probably go down well in advance and do a recce.  Mohawk660 and Mucko could well be up for that as well.


I've stopped there a number of times and camped a few over the years but never actually hunted the area.
The spot NZHTR suggested as a campsite is a nice wee spot.
Let me know when your thinking for the recce hopefully it can be slotted in, like most people life gets very busy over the next couple of months.

----------


## Rushy

Yes I hear you on that.  Will do.

----------


## Toby

How many people are coming?

----------


## NZHTR

How long is a piece of string on this one Toby .Ive been on organised Deerdoker hunts and the chopper has flown 10 our so trips with 3 to four peeps per trip ,ya jus never no on numbers .. trips in these places needs a guard dog at camp, it sucks ta draw the short straw thinkin back one young dude pulled G/D three days in a row fuk hows those odds ah poor prick haha - i always hold the straw jus so its fair lol .

----------


## Toby

Im thinking of just being lazy and staying at camp but would anyone want me to bring a gun for them to use if I come?

----------


## savagehunter

> Im thinking of just being lazy and staying at camp but would anyone want me to bring a gun for them to use if I come?


You'll be right Toby i'll chuck ya over my shoulder and we'll get ya a pretty pozzie to watch over with ya rifle while i collapse with exhaustion beside you.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

If you guys wanna carry me I will come no shit. We will see how I get on. Maybe just bring the crutch's if I need to aye.

----------


## savagehunter

May as well mate. we'll sort ya out + its gotta beat sitting round home a

----------


## Toby

Hell yes, been away from it since August im dying not being out bush.

----------


## Luke.S

I'd be keen to come along, will just have to see a bit closer to the time before I can be 100% sure.

----------


## 199p

I like the idea. Will have to wait and see when the time comes. I am a very very young man haha.
Hard to try and plain for in a few weeks let alone next year

----------


## Rushy

OK guys the enquiry that I have made about permission to camp at the end of Waipakihi Road indicates that permission will not be granted.  Although there was strong indication that people do just camp there anyway, I am unsure whether we would all want to go through the effort of getting there and take the chance (however unlikely) that we could be thrown out.  As an alternate plan there is a DoC camp ground a little further North down Kaimanawa Road where we would not have that risk and this camp is in close proximity to the Urchin and Umukarikari tracks.  Thoughts?

----------


## Toby

As long as its flat and big enough for me to set up my tarp im good.

----------


## leathel

I was going to post some pics of the Kaimanawa rd and Urchin camp sites but the only one I could find is up near the top....  But there is reasonable space at both sites... Urchin was wet under foot when I was there but it had been pissing down

----------


## Toby

we should be all right in summer, some area I can set this up? or something similar.

----------


## Barefoot

Just don't clean your teeth by the light of a headlamp round there, aye.

----------


## Toby

Lol very good point.

----------


## Twoshotkill

> OK guys the enquiry that I have made about permission to camp at the end of Waipakihi Road indicates that permission will not be granted.  Although there was strong indication that people do just camp there anyway, I am unsure whether we would all want to go through the effort of getting there and take the chance (however unlikely) that we could be thrown out.  As an alternate plan there is a DoC camp ground a little further North down Kaimanawa Road where we would not have that risk and this camp is in close proximity to the Urchin and Umukarikari tracks.  Thoughts?


There is plenty of camping areas down there Rushy and pleanty of area for everyone to wip of in the wagon and spread out a bit. loads of trout in the Tongariro too for those that way inclined.

----------


## Rushy

> There is plenty of camping areas down there Rushy and pleanty of area for everyone to wip of in the wagon and spread out a bit. loads of trout in the Tongariro too for those that way inclined.


Sounds like a better go then.  Maybe we could get the Dundee family up to show us how to catch trout.

----------


## Twoshotkill

If i can make it down i will bring a 8 man raft so we can have a couple of runs down the river (also depends on the water level)

----------


## Toby

trout fishing with the .303  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> trout fishing with the .303


The only way Iv ever caught them :ORLY:  Keen to catch one on a rod tho

----------


## Happy

> OK guys the enquiry that I have made about permission to camp at the end of Waipakihi Road indicates that permission will not be granted.  Although there was strong indication that people do just camp there anyway, I am unsure whether we would all want to go through the effort of getting there and take the chance (however unlikely) that we could be thrown out.  As an alternate plan there is a DoC camp ground a little further North down Kaimanawa Road where we would not have that risk and this camp is in close proximity to the Urchin and Umukarikari tracks.  Thoughts?


K Rushy where is this ?

----------


## Twoshotkill

> K Rushy where is this ?


https://maps.google.co.nz/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Zoom out a bit and you will get the idea there Happy

----------


## Happy

Toby we are not hunting together or stayin at camp together unless u change ur avatar as commented on earlier it is disturbing Dundee was it ????

----------


## Toby

Guess we ain't gonna be camping together  :Grin:  I will sit in there on my lonesome drinking homebrews, im not bring a gun btw, unless someone wants to borrow it then they can.

----------


## Happy

> Guess we ain't gonna be camping together  I will sit in there on my lonesome drinking homebrews, im not bring a gun btw, unless someone wants to borrow it then they can.


Way way out may forgive it by the just to make u smile bro I m staying with you just to be annoying ha ha

----------


## Toby

So you wanna come to my camp?

----------


## veitnamcam

This is starting to sound like you guys should have you own private camp :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Happy

> So you wanna come to my camp?


Is that ok can't be getting too serious though It's still Friday but yes I m happy as to go to forum hunt and hang around camp and look after stuff and have a good time and it's all good to tease others and give them shit it's all good fun

----------


## Toby

No homo... Nah I just thought I was gonna be a loner so I was going to bring the small tarp for my self to save weight for my poor ole legs but if someone else wants a place to snooze I will bring the big one.

----------


## sakokid

hey if you dudes want to fish the tongariro you have to buy a local fishing licence for the area because the one that covers all of nz wil not cover you in the taupo area. it sucks. also be careful where you fish on the river because some of it is restricted area. there is a big bunch of rules. yip there is a few good camp sites around the area, but been a long weekend you would want to get in early. and if going for a hunt i would wear sum form of blaze orange.  it is an intresting area and has a bit of history, there is tunnel races and an underground powerstation all to do do with the local power generation scheme. built back in the late 60s early 70s. that is why turangi exisits today.

----------


## Rushy

> Is that ok can't be getting too serious though It's still Friday but yes I m happy as to go to forum hunt and hang around camp and look after stuff and have a good time and it's all good to tease others and give them shit it's all good fun


Happy, giving people shit is my role in life.  If the two of us are doing it the others might not see the funny side.

----------


## Toby

Make sure the camp site is by a river or creek with nice cold water

----------


## leathel

Kaimanawa rd has about 10 camp sites and is on the rivers edge or near enough to it, Urchin you would want to take some containers to cart water as its about 1.5-2k to the river and it also fits about 10 tents. Kaimanawa is more popular so if full its not far to Urchin

----------


## Toby

I want a creek or river close enough to put some bottles in to keep em cold, beer is shit when warm.

----------


## leathel

> I want a creek or river close enough to put some bottles in to keep em cold, beer is shit when warm.


Stand them upright with air gaps and drape a wet towl over them..... just keep the towel damp and in a shaded area and you will be surprised just how cold they can be  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

There is water at the camp site on the Urchin track, about 30 metres below the camp. There's a little pipe stuffed into a seep. And then water in the first and last main gullies on your right past the trig, but its a bit of a climb down. The last one is the best to get to.

----------


## Rushy

> Stand them upright with air gaps and drape a wet towl over them..... just keep the towel damp and in a shaded area and you will be surprised just how cold they can be


There speaks the voice of experience.

----------


## Rushy

Guys just a quick update on this as I still haven't given up on the possibility of Waipakihi Road.  NZHTR pm'd me with the contavt details of the Tuwharetoa Maori Trust Board that he believed owned the land at the end of Waipakihi Road so I emailed an enquiry to them.  It turns out that Tuwharetoa do not manage the land but they were kind enough to forward my enquiry to another trust that they beileve are the managers.  I am still waiting a reply and will post more as soon as I know anything.

----------


## Toby

Good news Rushy. Well I have done some rough calculations in my head and dont think I will be able to come. I hope my calcs are off though.

----------


## Barefoot

We if you can't come we will have to look after the beer for you.
i'll send the courier round to collect . . .

----------


## Toby

It is home brew my little brother made. I must say it is pretty good, shits all over tui (like everything else)

----------


## Rushy

Toby, never say never.

----------


## Toby

dont have a choice in this one. I decided I was going if im walking or not I will just use crutches but I think I start my chemo through the dates but I will try get the doc to change his mind not that it will happen I dont think. At least they gave me dates for my op today.

----------


## Rushy

Keep us posted Toby.

----------


## Toby

Well I will put it this way, I have been here for 2 weeks so far this is my last week of chemo. I'm not going to see my doctor after this week (until next year some time) so my plan is ask him nicely if he can delay his plan a bit or change it so I'm not doing chemo through the 4th-6h of feb. fingers crossed.

----------


## Rushy

> Well I will put it this way, I have been here for 2 weeks so far this is my last week of chemo. I'm not going to see my doctor after this week (until next year some time) so my plan is ask him nicely if he can delay his plan a bit or change it so I'm not doing chemo through the 4th-6h of feb. fingers crossed.


Toby I am sure that we would all like very much for you to be there on Waitangi weekend (none more so than me) but you should look after your health firstly and fore mostly.  There will always be another chance to get together with us lot if your therapy takes priority.

----------


## Toby

Yeah you're right. I'm pretty happy to go to Auckland, might mean another free plane ride.

----------


## Rushy

Like I have said before, let me know when you are up here Toby and I will come to the hospital to meet you.  Might even come in at the wrong time just to piss the hospital staff off.  I can bullshit them and say that I am your Koro and have just come up from Dunedin.

----------


## Toby

I would lie and say that. It should work. I will pm you before I leave to go up there just in case I have no internet access there.

----------


## Rushy

Deal!

----------


## Toby

The ! mark makes you sound excited. I wouldn't be excited to meet me haha .

----------


## Rushy

Takes a lot to get me excited Toby but that chick in the trademe ad on the other thread would do it.

----------


## Toby

Haha. I would be more happy to see a Howa .233 with the ten shot mag, scope and suppressor under the X-mas tree I asked but got told what to do(get a job and buy it yourself) Which I will in time when I get a job.

----------


## falconhell

Hi there all i just had a bit of a miss hap over the week end and dont know if i can make it now. Ill be working hard on making it all ive done is  fractured 4 vertabre's so ill do my best to make it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

what happened?

----------


## falconhell

bloody stockcars 1st race of the nite and the car is a rite off and im felling it now.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Dam! sounds serious...

----------


## Rushy

Mend well FH.

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats no good Falconhell! should be right in a couple of days tho eh :Wink:

----------


## Twoshotkill

maybe you can mend on a camp chair and maintain the fire instead of missing out alltogeather???

----------


## falconhell

yer i hope it will be rite to go as im looking forward to it.

----------


## Dougie

Fark this thread confuses me every time I revisit it lol. Rushy let me know via PM when and where I need to be for this hunt and if I need to bake some cupcakes, please specify how many  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Speaking of baking, Rushy can you make camp bread?

----------


## Dougie

> Speaking of baking, Rushy can you make camp bread?


TOTALLY sounds like code.

----------


## Toby

Code for?

----------


## savagehunter

Dougie don't pervert him to the ways of the wicked

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

Who's requesting the special brownies then?

----------


## leathel

> TOTALLY sounds like code.



You not had camp oven bread  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## geezejonesy

just conformation  of hunt dates 4-6 feb2013 mon thru to wed??????????? not  a wknd  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## falconhell

> just conformation  of hunt dates 4-6 feb2013 mon thru to wed??????????? not  a wknd


them dates are good for me as long as im ok health wise.

----------


## Rushy

OK team here is a confession.  "It is not very often I am right but I have been wrong this time".  What a dumb shit I am. When I first posted suggested dates for this hunt I indicated Auckland Anniversary weekend and alternately Waitangi weekend.  Turns out that Rushy is a senile old prick (and has old timers disease) and posted the 2012 dates for a hunt we are planning in 2013 (stack shit on me because I deserve it) so geezejonsey is right in observing that 4 - 6 February is not a weekend.

Prostrating myself on the ground in humble apology, can I suggest that Auckland Anniversary weekend 26 -28 January 2013 might be bettertiming for this (no leave applications required etc).  

"Mumma says stupid is as stupid does"

----------


## veitnamcam

LoL :Grin: 

Id give you shit Rushy but you know..... People in glass houses etc :Grin:

----------


## NZHTR

No harm done just a mistake Rushy picked up in enough time ta set it straight  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

Dates are even better for me...... MINT!
Cant wait...

----------


## Barefoot

Oh Well, I'm out for Anniversary weekend, got a family gathering I won't get out of.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh Well, I'm out for Anniversary weekend, got a family gathering I won't get out of.


That is a bummer Barefoot but family first always.

----------


## Barefoot

If I wasn't providing the marque/ assembling it, I'd be using this trip to get out of it  :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

well fk me sideways roll me over doit again  :Wtfsmilie: 
now just cause it suits u lot up nth  wif ur nambi pambi akld ann wknd  noffin against  akld ers

ya go an change it  to suit for  u lot when  waitangi wknd was sorta set  for all   which happens to be a national day off 
i thinks that the GNZFH still could be set up to revolve around waitangi day  hell knows it may even become an anual event 
hey  but what do i now im just a humble farmer outstanding in my feild  :Thumbsup:

----------


## leathel

I doubt I will be there either being I am busy Auck weekend and wont be taking time of Feb due to being a tough time for a business to make hens meet (to many stats)

But just how many area share the same day of as Auck aniversery?

----------


## Barefoot

Auckland ann basically covers everything down to taupo.

----------


## leathel

> Auckland ann basically covers everything down to taupo.



So not the people that started this thread?  Mind you no-one else has put up an alternative date they prefer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Auckland ann basically covers everything down to taupo.


If this is the case maybe it's not such a good time to go hunt public land, could be very busy......
No one's keen for another date? Or a mid week hunt?
Just a thought.

----------


## geezejonesy

Just thinkin that orgininal dates that were set be it wknd or wkday  should be kept  as some folks may have already booked time off to suit  
Insaying that maybe may  be its still early enuff to change

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mohawk660

Mmmm it must be too early in the morning for me !!! Im confused as F%$k , when and where is this hunt meant to be...I dont think its a hard question... But by reading some of this thread it maybe.... Over to you Rushy!!!!

----------


## Rushy

Right now Dean it is the 12th of Never with the venue being out the back of the black stump.

----------


## Toby

Well I cant make it now  :Sad:  Talked to the surgeon on the phone today he said I would most likely be on crutch's for 3 months and may never be able to get back in the hills tramping around, my life= ruined. Guess I better just stick to baking.

----------


## Rushy

> Well I cant make it now  Talked to the surgeon on the phone today he said I would most likely be on crutch's for 3 months and may never be able to get back in the hills tramping around, my life= ruined. Guess I better just stick to baking.


Toby, I am not a surgeon and you certainly do need to follow their advice but I have an absolute belief in the power of positve thinking and strongly urge you to employ it on yourself.  Having a positive mental attitude about the situation that confronts you will be helpful so once you have been through the surgery (and before) think frequently about affirming what it is you want to have occur.  I served with a soldier in the 1970's who learned that the sore back that he had for months was actually being caused by wide spread cancer.  John spent many months in Auckland Hospital undergoing invasive procedures but the doctors were never hopeful of the outcome and pretty much wrote him off but he eventually walked out of the hospital.  I tell you this because this man adopted the attitude that he wasn't going to die just because he had cancer and the doctors said he would.  Every day he visualised walking out of the hospital and spending a long and happy life with his family and he did just that.  He is still alive today and doing all of the things that he enjoyed prior to this occurring.

----------


## BRADS

> Well I cant make it now  Talked to the surgeon on the phone today he said I would most likely be on crutch's for 3 months and may never be able to get back in the hills tramping around, my life= ruined. Guess I better just stick to baking.


Toby hold your head up mate.
2010 while racing the national enduro champs I hit a tree.....
Shoulder blown apart, 21 screws no movement..... They said your not  going to ride again, you sure not going to shoot big guns again....
I don't race but still ride, Kiwi Gregs brakes I can shoot any thing, even had A 50bmg. 
They don't always get it right, you have age and fitness on your side

----------


## Toby

Yeah your right having a good out look is best. When going through chemo I met this guy who had throat cancer, Every morning he played his guitar and sang for the ward, But he couldn't eat solid foods very well like toast and shit got stuck. He was always happy and never seemed to be down. There has only been a few days where I decided my life's shit and I felt like crap but now its just nothing. Mind over matter I reckon, must admit though the surgeon telling me I probably wont be hunting again made me a bit angry but I dont get what he means when he said "you should be able to walk and ride a bike, do light running" but then he goes on to say "you most likely wont be hunting any more" what the hell. if I can ride a bike/run,walk I can hunt. God knows what he thinks hunting evolves but my last trip back home from chemo I went on the mates farm shooting anything we saw from the truck, goats,turkeys,rats at the rubbish hole and some chickens. That required no use of my legs. If there's a will there's a way

----------


## leathel

> Well I cant make it now  Talked to the surgeon on the phone today he said I would most likely be on crutch's for 3 months and may never be able to get back in the hills tramping around, my life= ruined. Guess I better just stick to baking.



If this works ... this guy was told he would not be walking unaided,not the same but still insperational

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="https://www.facebook.com/v/10151007386498082"></param><embed src="https://www.facebook.com/v/10151007386498082" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151007386498082

Nup the inset didn't but if you are on FB the link should...

----------


## Toby

That was pretty good

----------


## Rushy

Absolutely inspirational Leathel

----------


## Rushy

Ok team, I have just heard from the representative of the owners of the land at the end of Waipakihi Road that I had spoken to and emailed who has said in an email to me that "The Trustees of the Lake Rotoaira Forest Trust discussed your request on Thursday last week but unfortunately were not prepared to make an exception for you and your group, so they have not approved you staying on their lands".

A fellow member of this forum has provided me with the name and telephone contact number of someone else to contact however, I am now conscious of respecting the decision of the Trustees.

There has been a suggestion of the DoC camping areas in Kaimanawa Road as an alternate site made previously.  It is also the case that I do not want to see momentum lost on this however, I am entering a particularly busy period at work so would be happy for someone else to champion this cause.

----------


## Chris

Think ya needs to keep you chin up Toby ,nothing you can't beat with positive thinking & a positive attitude.
A mate of mine had a car accident as a young guy,went to sleep at the wheel & hit a very solid tree full noise .He lost his right eye & was pretty banged up .A very keen clay target shooter ,seemed his chance at a place in the national team was gone. I remember him laying on his hospital bed mock shooting sea gulls left handed outthe window. He over came his injuries,including the loss of his right eye & has since made the National Trap Team several times .Nice guy but mate or no is a hard bugger to go head to head with in a shoot off .Some of the Shot gunners on here probably know the name Paul Currie .Think you need to book your place on the forum hunt Toby ?

----------


## Toby

We shall see what happens, 1 week I will be getting cut up so it wont be long before I have a idea whats happening.

----------


## Rushy

Don't forget to PM me the details Toby including your full name, hospital, ward etc

----------


## Toby

Will do Rushy

----------


## geezejonesy

time to start thinking about this again now its summer  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

> time to start thinking about this again now its summer


The BOP hunt and fish was good numbers I reckon, just the four of us in the hut for the hunt part. I'm having a hard enough time finding animals for myself let alone others  :ORLY:  but of course I'd be first on the list if anyone is organising a get together......  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill look at a nelson one after roar if any interest

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

I also remain interested but am not able to organise due to work commitments and now at this late stage both Auckland Anniversary Weekend and Waitangi Day have been otherwise committed to.

----------


## Dougie

> Ill look at a nelson one after roar if any interest
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Feb?

I'm good to go after second week of Feb...I gotta come visit my Cam  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Feb?
> 
> I'm good to go after second week of Feb...I gotta come visit my Cam


Oh Dougie, VC said after the roar.  That means it is not going to happen til after mid April at the earliest.

----------


## Rushy

> Ill look at a nelson one after roar if any interest
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'd be in to that VC.  I could tick a couple of things off my bucket list (vist Nelson and meet you).

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Ill look at a nelson one after roar if any interest
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yip i would be keen on nelson.

Anyone that is looking at going for a hunt in wellington from the 1 march onwards hit me up, lets organise something. I have done no hunting down there whatsover, dont no of any spots but am keen! 
Have you been getting out much dougie? any success on the deer front down there?

----------


## Dougie

> Yip i would be keen on nelson.
> 
> Anyone that is looking at going for a hunt in wellington from the 1 march onwards hit me up, lets organise something. I have done no hunting down there whatsover, dont no of any spots but am keen! 
> Have you been getting out much dougie? any success on the deer front down there?


Yeah getting out to a new place at least once every week, we've more been going for fitness than scoping spots lately (hunting grounds are a bit further, gas money and more time required) but I have a feeling next week will be the start of sorting out the Rimutakas for some good goat spots.

I have one deer spot still waiting to be explored, will do an overnight trip with the dog somewhere else first to see how he goes.

But yeah mate you're more than welcome to come crash around in the Wellington bush with me  :Have A Nice Day:  maybe by then I will have some good possies sorted.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Feb?
> 
> I'm good to go after second week of Feb...I gotta come visit my Cam


Im pretty screwed til after the roar,solo dading it each weekend while wife at work.
Got two social club trips to organize in Feb one of which will be my only free weekend that month.

If you can do short notice il let you know if i get some time!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

Yep yep, Cam you should know I am the queen of short notice lol!

----------


## Chris

> Yep yep, Cam you should know I am the queen of short notice lol!



OH !

----------


## veitnamcam

How many people are still interested in a nelson hunt?
Im thinking lake rotoroa in 6 weeks time or so?
It will be winter so you will have to "hunt"

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## savagehunter

Start of July would be a winner for me and the missus Cam. We'd be in!

----------


## Rushy

> How many people are still interested in a nelson hunt?
> Im thinking lake rotoroa in 6 weeks time or so?
> It will be winter so you will have to "hunt"
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


VC can you be more specific about dates so I can speak nicely to the lady of the house?

----------


## baldbob

> How many people are still interested in a nelson hunt?
> Im thinking lake rotoroa in 6 weeks time or so?
> It will be winter so you will have to "hunt"
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Make it october m8.. i have a boat as ya know so!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill have to figure out when i can go myself first! But throw up some dates and we will see what we can work out.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

DaveHill - get on it!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> DaveHill - get on it!
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Is that code for a secret date in October Phillip?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> dates pending i will be keen jan or feb will be good maybe we could chase sika a member may be willing to share spot x with us


Pm me when you want Sika.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sure you can't do before October bob?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Sure you can't do before October bob?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Na man i got my neice july school hols... between now and then ive got a new boat to set up and get catching.... sept ill be back at sea soo!!!
Dont worry bout me just go at it mate!

----------


## Munsey

> How many people are still interested in a nelson hunt?Im thinking lake rotoroa in 6 weeks time or so?It will be winter so you will have to "hunt"Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I'll be keen depending on dates  . Got a boat ( 16ft ). Takes 4 people and packs ect . Love to explore the Nelson lakes again , be spectacular in winter !

----------

